# Multivitamins and miscarriage linked



## Pudding34

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2546477/Taking-multivitamins-raise-risk-miscarriage-Mothers-likely-lose-baby-taking-supplements-six-weeks-conception.html

I saw this article in the Daily Mail, whilst I don't believe everything I read in the paper I can't help feeling worried about this.

Having suffered two chemical pregnancies I have looked at everything I ate and did and it didn't occur to me that a conception multivitamin could actually have the opposite effect to the intended one!

Pudding
X


----------



## goldbunny

oh dear, daily mail again..

thing is 1) did they use a random selection of people, or did they look at actual useage... i mean mostly the people who take them for weeks beforehand will be the high risk/IVF/older mum department, so may be more likely to m/c to start with
2) many people who take multivits will do so because they think their diet is inadequate, sometimes for physical reasons like they can't eat what they need to be eating and some just because they can't afford/organise the whole '5 portions of veg/3 or 4 square meals' thing... again, these people are probably more at risk than someone who has an amazingly healthy diet to start with... 
3) have they ruled out other causes of the m/c? since often it isn't known why a m/c occurred, i think that would be hard to prove... 


i ate the same multivits for about the same amount of time/frequency on both my pregnancies. one m/c one still going.. (i hope). So i don't believe the vits caused the m/c. 

so i don't think you ought to worry too much about this article.


----------



## LittleL77

I took prenatal vitamins for a year before conceiving my baby. I had been taking them longer but I miscarried my first pregnancy - although I doubt it was related to the vitamins. My second pregnancy was normal and my baby is fine. Pregnacare made me nauseous so I switched to Seven Seas which isn't as high dosage. I eat a good varied diet and didn't want to take vits but was assured that it was essential by the GP!!! I wouldn't worry about this report, but it is possible to just take folic acid (boots do folic acid and vit d tablets) if you think that you probably don't need a vitamin tablet xx


----------



## moggle

It drives me nuts that they can print a story like this without even giving a reference to the actual article, just mention the journal. Going to go try and find it and have a look at what the authors actually did / said.


----------



## Sheilaweb

I began taking Pregncare in January with me beginning treatment in April. I treated my body as a temple and my growing embryo with complete care - cutting out all alcohol, reducing caffeine drinks, and watching what I ate....and I have to say my little one suffered no serious consequences.....she is coming up to 4 now and her nursery school are pleased as punch with her progress.

Another fantastic piece of scaremongering thanks to that rag!

Sheila


----------



## Tincancat

I wonder is it because people who take supplements are more likely to miscarry anyway which is why they take them in the first place because they don't want to be at risk of losing another baby due to being deficient in something?  Just because  there is a 'link' does not mean the cause is supplements.  It could be the cohort of people taking it are at higher risk to start with regardless of if they took anything.  Did they compare a similar group of people, with similar risk factor for miscarriage, who did not take a supplements?

As Sheila says a scandal rag that does not even properly reference its source.
TC x


----------



## urbangirl

This isn't as far-fetched as it sounds, actually, it fits with a lot of studies from the last 15 years showing that high doses of vitamins like anti-oxidants etc cause more harm than good, increases in cancers, strokes, lots of things. For instance, beta carotene supplementation was given to  heavy smokers in a trial in the expectation that it would be protective against lung cancer when in fact it increased it by 16 percent. (The Effect of Vitamin E and beta catotene on the incidence of lung cancer and other cancers in male smokers, New England Medical Journal 1994, blablabla!)
A large trial of Vitamin E and selenium supplementation showed an increased risk for prostate cancer and type 2 diabetes and in a book I’m reading on diet it says Folic acid was added to wheat flour in the US in 1998 in order to make sure the whole population got enough of it but it is now thought to be responsible for increased rates of breast, colorectal and prostate cancer (Folic acid is a synthetic compound that converts into folate (natural compound) which is what we want, but not very efficiently, so excess can build up in the body). Loads more studies out there.  Seems it’s a case of finding the optimum level for everything and shovelling more down our throats doesn’t necessarily mean better…..


----------



## bumbling

I really hate to defend the Mail in any way but they do say the researchers 'were able to rule out links with obesity, smoking, poverty, previous miscarriage or difficulty in conceiving.'

But it is still the Mail.

(Like urbangirl, I've also seen studies linking antioxidant supplements to a shortening of the lifespan - going to have to research it all more now!)


----------



## Tummytime

Im so worried about this and really don't know whether I should be taking them or not.


----------



## urbangirl

Don't get stressed about it, it's impossible to get everything right. Some women will never miscarry no matter what, there were two cases last year of women who took the meds you take to bring on an abortion and it didn't work, and there are those of us who are just susceptible no matter what we do. I feel if I even walk too fast I have lost my embies, while I see other women charge off to the airport with their suitcases half an hour after ET and get pregnant!!  Having said that, I'm rethinking my folic acid dose because of the cancer link, I've been taking a high dose for 5 years without a break.


----------



## Dudders

The main thing I would say about this is that they haven't given any clear facts or evidence - which is of course not exactly a surprise with the daily fail  

One thing to remember is that preconception vitamins are taken by those actively ttc and therefore carefully tracking their cycle.  They only mention a trend and not necessarily a proper randomized trial, so it's quite possible that there are far more women not taking vitamins that don't know they've even miscarried.  So many miscarriages go undiagnosed and are mistaken for a late period.

I won't let this change what I take, but if anyone is worried and is considering stopping taking them, just make sure you take folic acid if nothing else x


----------



## Tincancat

I would agree Dudders: remember folic is a must take supplement to avoid spina bifida. I would hate to think ladies would stop taking folic, as a result of a scaremongering story by the ridiculous Daily Mail, and for babies to be born with spina bifida as a result.
TC x


----------



## Tummytime

Thank you so much for your advice ladies xxx


----------



## urbangirl

Dudders, for clear facts or evidence you would need to go to the research article mentioned, they can only fit so much into small slot in the health section, it acts more like a signpost directing you where to get the full facts if you want to know more.
Folic acid never even existed before 1947, it is a completely synthetic compound that no creature had ingested before. I think it's good to keep an open mind on these things and look at both sides.


----------

